# Roach box



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

i've just modified the RUB i'm keeping my Dubia roaches in;
Blacked out the sides (tub was clear plastic with black lid)
put in better ventilation - cut a rectangle hole, sealed with net fabric and put a black (tape round card) 'door' over it to keep light out but stop the condensation i was getting (if this isn't right then i do have a drilled lid i can use).
and (because the noise of them running about was a little annoying) lined the bottom of the tub with a little kitchen roll under the egg trays.

i know the blacking out will help but is the ventilation & kitchen roll ok?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> i've just modified the RUB i'm keeping my Dubia roaches in;
> Blacked out the sides (tub was clear plastic with black lid)
> put in better ventilation - cut a rectangle hole, sealed with net fabric and put a black (tape round card) 'door' over it to keep light out but stop the condensation i was getting (if this isn't right then i do have a drilled lid i can use).
> and (because the noise of them running about was a little annoying) lined the bottom of the tub with a little kitchen roll under the egg trays.
> ...


hi there i found blacking out my roaches slowed my breeding down the ventilation for my 64-80litre rubs is 10 by 6inch of allumium mesh and i dont have a problem with it but with the kitchen roll as long as there is no way it can get damp you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

only way they got wet was condensation, thing is they were all under the egg boxes so thought the dark might be better. i don't need / want too many at a time so slower breeding will actually be better for me - only gonna be having 1 leo feeding off them and i'm planning silkworms (or mealies if i can't maintain them) alongside.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> only way they got wet was condensation, thing is they were all under the egg boxes so thought the dark might be better. i don't need / want too many at a time so slower breeding will actually be better for me - only gonna be having 1 leo feeding off them and i'm planning silkworms (or mealies if i can't maintain them) alongside.


i have problems getting mealies lol they dont work at all for me so i gave up and in all honesty its best to mass produce now then later on turning the temp down to slow them down 

in my own opinion i think they need the day/night cycle this seems to work for me


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks, i'll transfer back to a clear tub then (bought 4 and only blacked out 1).


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i would see how it goes for all you know t might work great for you depends on the roaches i guess


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Completely irrelivent but dude do you know anywhere selling an A.seemani? ideally an adult.

It is doing my head in!


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Completely irrelivent but dude do you know anywhere selling an A.seemani? ideally an adult.
> 
> It is doing my head in!


lol hey dixon 

why not just private message me mate and no sorry i dont mate unfort but il ask a few friends and if not il pick you 1 up at bts if you like mate


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

popitgoes said:


> lol hey dixon
> 
> why not just private message me mate and no sorry i dont mate unfort but il ask a few friends and if not il pick you 1 up at bts if you like mate


 
I just seen you online lol and this last few days I have been able to send PMS but some PMs haven't came through :bash:

Yeah deffo give me a bell if you see one for sale! 
I had one a few years ago, I gave it away a few years ago which I now wish I didn't do because I haven't seen one for sale since.

Beautiful spiders they are.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just seen you online lol and this last few days I have been able to send PMS but some PMs haven't came through :bash:
> 
> Yeah deffo give me a bell if you see one for sale!
> I had one a few years ago, I gave it away a few years ago which I now wish I didn't do because I haven't seen one for sale since.
> ...


You will have to give me your number mate or I won't be able give you a bell lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> thanks, i'll transfer back to a clear tub then (bought 4 and only blacked out 1).


If i was you I would keep the darker tub, I have tried both clear and dark and found almost 2s the amount of babies were being make from darker tubs only light would come through the air vent, I don't use black tubs as can't find any good sized ones but I use wham 110l red tubs, which keep it nice and dark inside with a 12" by 6" nylon mesh area on the top for air, I started out with a handful of dubias now few years on I have well over 10,000 if not more and I feed aprox 1000 of a week :lol2:and I prob sold 20,000 ish is lots of 1000 for £25.00 just to keep numbers in check: victory:

here a link to my tub pics
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lding-house-monitors-caiman-hopefully-17.html


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> If i was you I would keep the darker tub, I have tried both clear and dark and found almost 2s the amount of babies were being make from darker tubs only light would come through the air vent, I don't use black tubs as can't find any good sized ones but I use wham 110l red tubs, which keep it nice and dark inside with a 12" by 6" nylon mesh area on the top for air, I started out with a handful of dubias now few years on I have well over 10,000 if not more and I feed aprox 1000 of a week :lol2:and I prob sold 20,000 ish is lots of 1000 for £25.00 just to keep numbers in check: victory:
> 
> here a link to my tub pics
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lding-house-monitors-caiman-hopefully-17.html


Yikes, i got 14 females 2 males at the mo (don't know how many that'll lead to with plan for just 1 leo and a friends beardie) and the tub is pretty small (don't know the volume) so i guess i'll have to replace it in the future.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

i've found it's best to grow the size of the box with the size of the colony. it keeps them all together and breeding when kept in a smaller container


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> i've found it's best to grow the size of the box with the size of the colony. it keeps them all together and breeding when kept in a smaller container


i was told that also by the roach hut so everybody says 100 adults - 40litre container but i always say 150 adults - 40litre


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> Yikes, i got 14 females 2 males at the mo (don't know how many that'll lead to with plan for just 1 leo and a friends beardie) and the tub is pretty small (don't know the volume) so i guess i'll have to replace it in the future.


yer you will need to replace the container but NOT until its overgrown with roachs, as above posts said it is much better if they are overgrowded a bit why I don't know but it works and they breed better. if you give them loads of room and there isn't many they really slow down breeding:bash:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, i really have found that when it's overcrowded in there they breed like... err.. well roaches!



ilovecornsnakes said:


> Yikes, i got 14 females 2 males at the mo (don't know how many that'll lead to with plan for just 1 leo and a friends beardie) and the tub is pretty small (don't know the volume) so i guess i'll have to replace it in the future.


Simple answer: Thousands if you give them time - trust me!


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

zzxxy said:


> yeah, i really have found that when it's overcrowded in there they breed like... err.. well roaches!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: Thousands if you give them time - trust me!


yikes, good thing mum and sisters don't know how many i'll end up with, how will i count them? at the moment i only know none have escaped by counting them all as i clean them out.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

as you get more and more, you have no way of counting them. Just make sure that there is at least 2 to 3 inches between the highest egg box / nesting medium and the top of the walls. they won't be able to climb out then.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

zzxxy said:


> as you get more and more, you have no way of counting them. *Just make sure that there is at least 2 to 3 inches between the highest egg box / nesting medium and the top of the walls*. they won't be able to climb out then.


i'm having to use just 1 egg box at the moment to avoid that, the ones mum got have a row of 'dividers' higher than the other so if i stack 2 their too high.

i think atleast 1 female has a batch of eggs in her abdomen as she's so much bigger than the other.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> as you get more and more, you have no way of counting them. Just make sure that there is at least 2 to 3 inches between the highest egg box / nesting medium and the top of the walls. they won't be able to climb out then.


there is away to count them no matter how many you have but that is a long winded thing to do you can count them 1 by 1 by putting each 1 you count into another tub


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm about to thin out my colony and at the same time, i'm going to carry out a small experiment. I'm going to try and use the cardboard drinks holders you get at places like McDonalds / Burger King and KFC drive throughs etc. instead of egg cartons. We use them in my office so i'm going to nab a few and try them. If the production of nymphs is the same as on egg cartons, this could be a way to make starting a colony even cheaper than it already is!


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

my mum works in a supermarket cafe so she can pick up egg cartons from their recycling for free, or the people on a meat stall in the market sell eggs and gave me my first few trays for free so their easier for me to get hold of than cup holders.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

I've got babies :2thumb:

14 new baby roaches = new total of 30.
found out as i cleaned them out that i had little 'woodlice' running about (no chance they are woodlice).


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

edit to last - Never bred feeders (or anything but indian walking stick insects - sort of by accident as if you keep even 1 healthy they lay eggs automatically) before so seeing their life cycle is interesting (till i get my gecko).


----------

